# Upgrading my brewing kit, looking at new scales



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Looking for a little help/advice.

I drink solely brewed coffee, drinking a mix of v60, aeropress and Chemex. Happy with the majority of coffees I brew, but feel there is still more I could get out of my coffee.

I use a Feldgrind to grind fresh beans and have a Hario pouring kettle for brewing with the v60 and Chemex.

Currently using a set of Argos kitchen scales to weigh the coffee and water so I see this as an area I could upgrade and hopefully improve my brews.

I have no real budget, just looking for advice and options that are out there for scales.

If anyone has any other suggestions for things I could invest in to improve brews then that would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

So you're not using the Feldgrind anymore?

As for scales, for brewed coffee I use the Bonavita ones and am happy with them


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Stanic said:


> So you're not using the Feldgrind anymore?
> 
> As for scales, for brewed coffee I use the Bonavita ones and am happy with them


Sorry typo, I'm still using the Feldgrind.

I haven't seen the Bonavita scales. I'll have a look, thanks!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Stanic said:


> So you're not using the Feldgrind anymore?
> 
> As for scales, for brewed coffee I use the Bonavita ones and am happy with them


What's your setup now Stanic? Espresso and brewed? And if so what machine and grinder are you using?

I can see why bonavita scales will be better than Argos ones that only weigh grams, and agree that being able to be more precise and consistent will help improve things. But will Bonavita scales offer an improvement that, say, £10 amir scales from amazon won't?

I'm using a Wilfa for brewed and a feld for espresso. I have a £300 new grinder budget that's burning a hole in my pocket and looking at a new Mignon and even flirted with a refurb Sette 270 (but think I've gone off that idea now). But I wonder, with that budget if I'll actually get any improvement in the coffee I grind, and instead I'll be spending £300 for the convenience of not hand grinding but with potentially coffee that is less well ground.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Just got a set of Acaia Pearl scales and they are pretty cool. The latest firmware is great for a few brew methods giving you pour rate and other stuffI haven't had a chance to look at yet


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

salty said:


> What's your setup now Stanic? Espresso and brewed? And if so what machine and grinder are you using?
> 
> I can see why bonavita scales will be better than Argos ones that only weigh grams, and agree that being able to be more precise and consistent will help improve things. But will Bonavita scales offer an improvement that, say, £10 amir scales from amazon won't?
> 
> I'm using a Wilfa for brewed and a feld for espresso. I have a £300 new grinder budget that's burning a hole in my pocket and looking at a new Mignon and even flirted with a refurb Sette 270 (but think I've gone off that idea now). But I wonder, with that budget if I'll actually get any improvement in the coffee I grind, and instead I'll be spending £300 for the convenience of not hand grinding but with potentially coffee that is less well ground.


I was flirting with the idea of getting an electric grinder to replace the Feldgrind, but for what I'd spend I decided I'd get no noticeable improvement in grind. Plus I only drink brewed coffee and quite happy to single dose too.

Feels like a decent scale is the next logical thing to add to my setup now.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

The scales will never improve the cup, unless they're inaccurate or horribly slow (you would need to kill the shot early to compensate).

However, a nice set of scales is always nice to have and improves overall experience. I had from cheap 1g or 0.1g scales to a digital spoon scale, Hario, Brewista and finally Acaia Pearl scales. To be honest, I would stick to £10 scales if I didn't have Acaia. The £10 ones from Amazon/eBay will be the best value for money and you don't need a timer in the scales.

Just don't buy Hario ones, especially for the full price. Feels cheap and very sluggish!

These ones will do:

AMIR Digital Pocket Scales, (3000g, 0.1g) Mini Food Scales, Electric Jewelry Scales, Kitchen Scales with Back-Lit LCD Display, Tare and PCS Features, Stainless Steel, for Christmas, Batteries Included https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01DGLFVS0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_3sXjAb5RZ8W9K

There are different brands, but they look the same.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I picked up a pair of the v1 Brewista scales and I'm very happy with them. They are relatively compact, can take a pretty decent maximum weight and also have accuracy to one decimal place!

They are also waaaay more responsive than the Hario scales. The fact that they are splash-proof is also genius as you will accidentally pour water or espresso all over them!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Liam said:


> I was flirting with the idea of getting an electric grinder to replace the Feldgrind, but for what I'd spend I decided I'd get no noticeable improvement in grind. Plus I only drink brewed coffee and quite happy to single dose too.
> 
> Feels like a decent scale is the next logical thing to add to my setup now.


Hi Liam

I was just about to suggest getting a Wilfa. I guess it depends on how much coffee you drink and whether you make for others as well but as much as I love the feldgrind I really like the convenience of the Wilfa for brewed, especially if I'm making a big FP for more than just me, and the grind quality is really good.

Tim


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

Buy online and watch your ads fill up with up with suggestions for small plastic bags and other 'paraphernalia'. I'm bound to be on a watch list somewhere



PPapa said:


> These ones will do:
> 
> AMIR Digital Pocket Scales, (3000g, 0.1g) Mini Food Scales, Electric Jewelry Scales, Kitchen Scales with Back-Lit LCD Display, Tare and PCS Features, Stainless Steel, for Christmas, Batteries Included https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01DGLFVS0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_3sXjAb5RZ8W9K
> 
> There are different brands, but they look the same.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

salty said:


> What's your setup now Stanic? Espresso and brewed? And if so what machine and grinder are you using?
> 
> I can see why bonavita scales will be better than Argos ones that only weigh grams, and agree that being able to be more precise and consistent will help improve things. But will Bonavita scales offer an improvement that, say, £10 amir scales from amazon won't?
> 
> I'm using a Wilfa for brewed and a feld for espresso. I have a £300 new grinder budget that's burning a hole in my pocket and looking at a new Mignon and even flirted with a refurb Sette 270 (but think I've gone off that idea now). But I wonder, with that budget if I'll actually get any improvement in the coffee I grind, and instead I'll be spending £300 for the convenience of not hand grinding but with potentially coffee that is less well ground.


to be honest, I've got the Bonavita out of curiosity, I wanted to try the auto tare and auto timer start functions but in the hindsight these are not essential for home use..the Amir should do just fine

for espresso I use the small Joe Frex 500g/0,1 ones, they are handy for weighting the beans as well as espresso output and seems like they can take some abuse lol

my setup for espresso is the Portaspresso PG air, Kinu M68/Aergrind (the Aergrind is so much better to hold for me compared to Feldgrind) and the Bellman stovetop steamer:









easy to use, allows for precise temp control and pressure profiling, very easy to clean

for brewed I mostly use a metal dripper called Java Maestro, then Chemex, I occasionally make a french press or use the Hario siphon, and I use the Feldgrind for these now, but also the Kinu - it can make delicious brews with the siphon

I also have Aeropress but rarely use it, the coffee from it gives me acid reflux unfortunately, and I guess I'll be selling it soon

the moka pot I've got is somewhere in the kitchen, I also don't use it really..I think I can make better coffee with other tools I've got









as for getting a new grinder - the Feldgrind is excellent for espresso, perhaps wait a bit, save a bit more and look for some used grinders here...the Mignon is pretty good when aligned but maybe you'll feel it isn't much of an upgrade regarding grind quality compared to the Feld

If I was getting an electric grinder I'd wait for the Niche


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Stanic said:


> to be honest, I've got the Bonavita out of curiosity, I wanted to try the auto tare and auto timer start functions but in the hindsight these are not essential for home use..the Amir should do just fine
> 
> for espresso I use the small Joe Frex 500g/0,1 ones, they are handy for weighting the beans as well as espresso output and seems like they can take some abuse lol
> 
> ...


I love your set-up. So compact but I've seen the videos and know what you can produce - and completely portable too.

If I'm honest, I'd like to try the fancy scales for the auto time and weight features too...

Great advice, as always, about the grinder dilemma - thanks. I think you're right and confirms what I'd started to suspect about the quality of the coffee I get with the feld compared to what a mignon may produce - so that saves me hours of watching youtube videos and googling. Which means I can shift my attention to the Niche, which I've been trying to ignore up to now on the basis that the best deals had gone (although I can still order for £385 plus shipping), it's a bit more than I was budgeting for and it's not out until June - and divert all my wasted time to researching the Niche!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

PPapa said:


> The scales will never improve the cup, unless they're inaccurate or horribly slow (you would need to kill the shot early to compensate).
> 
> However, a nice set of scales is always nice to have and improves overall experience. I had from cheap 1g or 0.1g scales to a digital spoon scale, Hario, Brewista and finally Acaia Pearl scales. To be honest, I would stick to £10 scales if I didn't have Acaia. The £10 ones from Amazon/eBay will be the best value for money and you don't need a timer in the scales.
> 
> ...


Those Amir scales pop up on amazon prime deals from time to time for about £5.99 iirc.

Some of the others that look the same only go up to 500g so good to check details before clicking buy.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

salty said:


> I can shift my attention to the Niche, which I've been trying to ignore up to now on the basis that the best deals had gone (although I can still order for £385 plus shipping), it's a bit more than I was budgeting for and it's not out until June - and divert all my wasted time to researching the Niche!


great vids by @DavecUK on youtube


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Stanic said:


> great vids by @DavecUK on youtube


Thanks @Stanic - watching them now - great work @DavecUK. Have to say I think the Mignon looks better and I'm not sure about the wood bits. But the performance is incredible. I think I can feel an order coming on...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

salty said:


> Thanks @Stanic - watching them now - great work @DavecUK. Have to say I think the Mignon looks better and I'm not sure about the wood bits. But the performance is incredible. I think I can feel an order coming on...


To me it looks quite attractive with the wooden bits


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Stanic said:


> To me it looks quite attractive with the wooden bits


Ordered







Midnight Black - thats the quickest £395 I've ever spent without faffing about - thanks @Stanic for the push I needed and @DavecUK for the excellent videos and review


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

salty said:


> Ordered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done









The black one is pretty, it's on my radar









Just have to wait for my grinder budget to refresh lol


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Stanic said:


> Just have to wait for my grinder budget to refresh lol


Did you try hitting F5?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> Did you try hitting F5?


I'll train the dog to do that while he's wagging his tail


----------

